# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Good all round Binos

## deepsouthaussie

Hey guys,

I'm after your thoughts before i purchase my first set of Binos..

I'm after some for all types of things from hunting the tops to the bush to horse racing and you name it... 
I would like a good all rounder that doesn't cost the earth. Do they exsist?

Dimensions/brands?

Keeping in mind theres no way i can justify 4 figures on my petty weekly allowance..

Cheeeerrrrs.

----------


## BRADS

If you don't want Lecia, swaro etc
Look at the zenray range they are bloody good for the $

----------


## Grunta

Totally with Brads. I've got a pair and they're great.

----------


## gadgetman

> Totally with Brads. I've got a pair and they're great.


+1

I don't own any but have looked through a few and was very impressed. On my to do list.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

cool will look into em. thanks lads

----------


## GWH

For a general purpose bino I really rate my 8x30 Leupold Yosemite's. I use them in the bush and they seem fine up the tops too. I have looked thru other more expensive binos back to back and for performance for $ spent, I really rate the Yosemites. I paid $199 on special a while back. Not too big, bulky or heavy. I am sure others will chime in that have them too.

No point spending big bucks if you don't have too eh.

----------


## kiwijames

> For a general purpose bino I really rate my 8x30 Leupold Yosemite's. I use them in the bush and they seem fine up the tops too. I have looked thru other more expensive binos back to back and for performance for $ spent, I really rate the Yosemites. I paid $199 on special a while back. Not too big, bulky or heavy. I am sure others will chime in that have them too.
> 
> No point spending big bucks if you don't have too eh.


Nah, save the dosh for the optometrist.

----------


## GWH

> Nah, save the dosh for the optometrist.


;-)

----------


## Neckshot

My Konus 10 x42 which are licas budget brand go well for everything for me compact clear and for 250 well priced.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

I've heard mixed reports about leupolds but I'm sure there decent. I'm actually looking at some Nikon 10x50's.. I love my nikon camera and  i figure there other optics must be pretty good too???

----------


## sako75

Horses for courses
8x30 for the bush and 10x50 etc for longer ranges

----------


## kokako

Kowa - just into four $$$$!

Kowa Genesis/XD 8x33mm Binoculars, Green, with Prominar XD Lens FREE S&H GN33-8. Kowa Binoculars.

----------


## kokako

> I've heard mixed reports about leupolds but I'm sure there decent. I'm actually looking at some Nikon 10x50's.. I love my nikon camera and  i figure there other optics must be pretty good too???


I have a pair on Nikon 10x50 and they are crap. (Compared to the Ultravid HD's anyway!  :Grin: )

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

I'd look at some Nikon's as well. There are a few around $150-200 that aren't bad

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Too be perfectly honest i'd love some Leica's but there's just no way i can afford them. My neighbor has a pair (hopefully he doesnt use em to look through my windows!) and the clarity is phenomenal . I'm only really looking around the 2-3 hundy mark max...Whether that means a nice second hand pair that i can be sure are the goods or a lesser brand that will still do a bloody good job... I'm not sure yet.. 

More thoughts on Nikon please theres a pair at the porn shop in town that have got me thinkin.....

Need to win lotto..

Guhhh

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> I have a pair on Nikon 10x50 and they are crap. (Compared to the Ultravid HD's anyway! )


What about compared to other 10x50's that aren't ultravid HD's!

----------


## kokako

> What about compared to other 10x50's that aren't ultravid HD's!


Not sure, they are the only ones I have. Massive amount of chromatic abrasion with the Nikon lenses.

----------


## veitnamcam

For the money I rate my luepold cascades. Side by side with swaro and lecia they are not as good obviously but there is very little in it.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> For the money I rate my luepold cascades. Side by side with swaro and lecia they are not as good obviously but there is very little in it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Oh yeah, and what sort of dosh are they retaling at?

----------


## GravelBen

+1 on Zen-Rays, very nice glass - I picked my ED2's up for about $300 on clearance.

ZRS HD 8x42 Binoculars SUMMIT from Zen-Ray Optics might just fit into your price range with shipping.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> +1 on Zen-Rays, very nice glass - I picked my ED2's up for about $300 on clearance.
> 
> ZRS HD 8x42 Binoculars SUMMIT from Zen-Ray Optics might just fit into your price range with shipping.


Awesome, thankyou!

I've only heard good about this glass from people on and off the forum now.. How does the 8x fair on the tops? Is it enough magnification for you?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Oh yeah, and what sort of dosh are they retaling at?


Um not sure, 4-6 hundred?
Do a search on them 

Might be able to import for a lot less?
Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## GravelBen

> How does the 8x fair on the tops? Is it enough magnification for you?


Mine are actually the 7x36, haven't done a lot of tops hunting but have used them wallaby hunting (open/scrubby tussock country, most shots are taken at 2-300 across gullies where we go but you're often spotting them a lot further off and they're a lot smaller than deer) and compared to other binos I've used the clarity and resolution of the glass easily makes up for the lower magnification. 

Can be a bit annoying though watching one with the binos in poor light then picking up the rifle and being unable to make it out through the scope!

Magnification is always a compromise, FOV & steadiness vs longer viewing distance. Most people seem to settle around 8x for an all-rounder. I'd prioritise optical quality over magnification personally, no point seeing things big if you still can't make out the detail.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> +1 on Zen-Rays, very nice glass - I picked my ED2's up for about $300 on clearance.
> 
> ZRS HD 8x42 Binoculars SUMMIT from Zen-Ray Optics might just fit into your price range with shipping.


How did you fare getting them into the country did you have to pay GST.??

----------


## GravelBen

I got mine through NZhunter: Zen-Ray : NZHUNTER.COM, Online Shooting Supplies - Wholesale Prices

When he was clearing some excess stock. Don't think he stocks them anymore though as zen-ray started selling direct from their website and undercutting local suppliers.

If you're below the GST threshold (around $350 NZ last time I looked at importing) including shipping you shouldn't get slapped with GST, and even if you are you might be lucky and get away with it.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

> I got mine through NZhunter: Zen-Ray : NZHUNTER.COM, Online Shooting Supplies - Wholesale Prices
> 
> When he was clearing some excess stock. Don't think he stocks them anymore though as zen-ray started selling direct from their website and undercutting local suppliers.
> 
> If you're below the GST threshold (around $350 NZ last time I looked at importing) including shipping you shouldn't get slapped with GST, and even if you are you might be lucky and get away with it.



Yeah sweet, Thoses Binos are my number 1 pic at the moment been looking at em non stop as you do.. All really good reviews on the site. As do all there optics for that matter..
Just need to save my pocket money now!  :Have A Nice Day: 

Good on ya,

Cheers mate.

----------


## deepsouthaussie

My binocular quest is complete (for the time being) very happy with these Zen Ray 10x42 Prime HD'S

A field report is on the cards as a good friend has just purchaded some Swaros and will do a side by side for you all when I get the chance. 
Cheers for the advice on here.. Wanted the biggest bang for my buck.

In last light this evening the neighbours cows were tucked under some mac hedge bout 500 away. Impossible to see  with the naked eye. But clear as day through my new toy.

Was really impressed with the light gathering and edge to edge clarity and depth of view for my first looksie.  Cant wait to get out in some big country. .  :Cool:

----------


## stug

You'll be glad you bought those. A good excuse for a spring tahr hunt to give them a work over.

----------


## Monk

+1 for the cascades.Awsome binos,love mine

----------


## Spoon

@deepsouthaussie where did you get those from? Looked on the Zen-Ray website and they're over the $400 gst limit

----------


## deepsouthaussie

hey @logesearle didnt get them for under $400 cant remember what it was all up with Gst. bit over 600 I think.

----------


## Spoon

Ok thanks

----------


## Hunt4life

I bought Bushnell H2O 8x42 years ago when budget was paramount. They've served me well and when I considered upgrading found the Leupold range weren't any better, so stuck with my H2Os. When/if my budget ever permits, I'll buy Leica Trinovid. Good luck

----------


## CZ Lux

> My binocular quest is complete (for the time being) very happy with these Zen Ray 10x42 Prime HD'S
> 
> A field report is on the cards as a good friend has just purchaded some Swaros and will do a side by side for you all when I get the chance. 
> Cheers for the advice on here.. Wanted the biggest bang for my buck.
> 
> In last light this evening the neighbours cows were tucked under some mac hedge bout 500 away. Impossible to see  with the naked eye. But clear as day through my new toy.
> 
> Was really impressed with the light gathering and edge to edge clarity and depth of view for my first looksie.  Cant wait to get out in some big country. .


Nice work! Just looking at these this evening have been looking at the Bushnell Legends 8x42 as well. Do you mind me asking.. what shipping option did you choose and what sort of delivery time did you get? Thanks

----------


## CZ Lux

I am looking at the  New 2015 ZRS HD (SUMMIT) 8x42 but they don ship till Jan 2015. any ideas compared to the bushnell legend 8x42?

----------


## deepsouthaussie

@CZ Lux Just went with the standard shipping option. Took less then a couple of weeks to get to Nz then probably a week more to get through customs as I had to pay GST and they clear that with you first. If your under the Gst threshold It shouldnt take much more then 2 weeks for goods from the states.. this time of year might be different though!

----------

